# Oregon Rescuer Needs Some Help



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi all,

Remember these pictures? .. http://www.rims.net/PamelasCritters/

This is my friend, Pamela, and all her rescues at that time.

She has now taken in 10 more llamas who were being sold at auction and were being bid upon by a man who was going to buy the llamas for a "shoot". Said llamas would have been turned loose in a field and gunned down by "sportsmen". My friend, Pamela, outbid this guy and bought the llamas. Sadly, she cannot really afford to feed these additional llamas now that the cost of animal food has gone up so steeply.

If you can find it in your heart to donate any amount of money towards the care and feeding of these llamas as well as the other birds and animals in Pamela's care, it would be greatly appreciated.

While Pamela is a long time friend of mine, she is now also a friend of our member, Charis, who can also vouch for the validity of Pamela's rescues.

If you can help with any funds at all, please mark them for Merciful Maiden and PayPal them to either Charis at [email protected] or to me at [email protected]. All donations will promptly make their way to Pamela.

Members, this is a very, very real situation that needs help. Please help if you can.

I'm trying to get Pamela a website going but just haven't had the time .. here's the pitiful effort to date: http://www.rims.net/Maiden.htm

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oregon mountians have had so much snow... 200% more than average. More is expected tomorrow. There is nothing for the Llamas to graze on and so they must be supported with hay and some grain. I think it costs about $25. a month to feed a Llama during the winter months. Either Terry or myself will confirm that amount tomorrow.
For those members that want to contribute, consider sponsoring a Llama for a month or half of month. [ No ill will be held toward members that don't participate.]


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



llamas who were being sold at auction and were being bid upon by a man who was going to buy the llamas for a "shoot". Said llamas would have been turned loose in a field and gunned down by "sportsmen".QUOTE]

Click to expand...

*


> Why can we not get these people their very own Island, deserted of all life form (they would just kill it anyway) and ship them there. That just makes me mad.
> 
> 
> 
> I only know how to do paypal through ebay.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know how to paypal without a link. Can she maybe put a link to use paypal on that merciful maiden page?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_login-run

I think the above is the correct link.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

KIPPY said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Do you guys have a direct link to make a payment to you through paypal?
I went to that one link and it just takes you to personal info of myself. I go blank after that .......I only know ebay and it takes you to the payment page to the seller.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Stand by for some additional information and options for how to help with this situation. I need a little bit to get the new info organized but will have it ready soon!

Thanks everyone for reading and caring about this situation!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Some updated information here: http://www.rims.net/Maiden.htm

Sorry this is late in getting to you and also still not completely finished. 

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



Sorry this is late in getting to you and also still not completely finished

Click to expand...

*.

Paypal never closes. 

Thanks, I guess that's all I needed was the email. I've never done it like that before.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job on the web page, Terry.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone .. this is a 911 URGENT situation and I'm scrambling to get things set up and hitting problems at every turn .. Thank goodness for all of you and your patience and for Charis in helping to deal with this!

I wasted a ton of time today on the PayPal stuff that should have/would have been better spent on getting the pictures linked and such .. oh well .. tomorrow is another day! AND, the PayPal still isn't as I want it .. ARGGGGH!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, on the new site you set up for Pamela, which, by the way, is looking simply wonderful, you can't link to the pictures (paragraph 1). I'm going to e-mail this to several friends and thought it would help them to see the pictures.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



the PayPal still isn't as I want it .. ARGGGGH!

Click to expand...

*Her email is on there that is really all you need, it was easier then I expected.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Terry. I remember reading some of your other posts about Pamela's rescues. Just sent her a donation - and will keep her good works in my thankful prayers


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much, everyone! I will be trying to get the website squared away later today .. got tons of chores to get through for the next couple of hours and lots of new incoming to get settled in before I can "play" computer again.

I am so very grateful to all of you who have or are donating. My husband called Pamela this morning to let her know how we were doing .. she cried and cried and told him to let all of you know how much she appreciates your help. 

I'll tally up the donations to date later today and give you an update.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I had a nice visit with Pam earlier in the evening. Apparently, even when the snow is melted there isn't any grazing around her place. The hay she had put up several months ago, was supposed to be enough to last her residents into spring. With the new Llama additions, which are 14 in total, there just isn't enough to go around.
She is very grateful for the donations. She is also quite an amazing person.

Earlier today she received a goat named Lydia and her 8 day old baby. The woman that asked Pam to take her was heartbroken she had to give her up. The woman's husband found Lydia to be no longer of any use because of her age [7]. Poor Lydia had been given little to eat and didn't have enough milk to feed her baby. Both are safe and comfortable tonight. No animal auction for those two.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We're doing well, folks! I will let Charis post about her fund raising .. it's been significant! Donations that have come through my PayPal for the Merciful Maiden thus far are $290.00. Whoo Hoo!

Sincere thanks to all of you who have helped with this!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've collected $350. today here in Portland. I'll ask folks in my office for donations tomorrow.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Somebody at some point asked what it costs to feed one llama per day .. the answer is approximately $2.00. Not much, but if you multiply that times the number of llamas, it gets to be a serious amount of money.

Terry


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Bumping this up........

Come on people.......do the math......so far $640 has been collected and that just doesn't go as far as it may seem.
There are 14 llamas and each needs $2/day for food..that is $28/day and $640 will only feed these 14 critters for 23 days. And llamas are not the only hungry mouths to be fed at this sanctuary. If you could open your hearts and WALLETS at the tune of only $10 per member....we could raise enough money to see these critters through to summer. How about it folks..could we set a goal of $3000.00? We have only to gather $2360.00 more and it doesn't have to be all at once.....that's only $10 per 236 members.......I know we must have that many kind souls on this forum. Remember, today the emergency is Pamelas'........tomorrow it may be you.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

I can send $50. I wish it were more.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Tilly...that would be sooooo appreciated. Thank you and Bless you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tilly said:


> I can send $50. I wish it were more.


Thank you. I got it. Every bit makes a difference.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much to everyone for even just reading about this situation and certainly many thanks to those who have or will donate. I got some new pictures today from the Merciful Maiden and some new stories. I simply have not had the time yet to try to get the website up to snuff .. perhaps later tonight but not likely .. I'm too tired!  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The new pictures start here: http://www.rims.net/MercifulMaiden/target68.html

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Snail Mail Address Now Available*

For those who would prefer to mail a donation, here is the address:

Merciful Maiden
P.O. Box 7273
Klamath Falls OR 97602

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Update ..*

The donations for the Merciful Maiden that came through my PayPal account amounted to $347.85 after the PayPal fees, and I had a $25.00 check sent to me for the Maiden. I have sent off $372.85 to the Merciful Maiden.

Many thanks to the members here who have helped to see that the birds and animals in the MM's care will continue to have what they need.

Donations are still needed, so if you can see your way to send something, it will be greatly appreciated.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the snail mail address, Terry!!

I never pay anything through the computer...just don't trust 'em...but that's me...

Wishing Pamela all the BEST!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all her rescues!

Shi


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Donation sent. 

I know how hard it is for small organisations to keep going without sufficient funds. 

Tania xx


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kittypaws said:


> Donation sent.
> 
> I know how hard it is for small organisations to keep going without sufficient funds.
> 
> Tania xx


Thanks so much, Tania! Your donation did come through a day or so ago!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*A Few New Pictures And Stories ..*

can be seen here: http://www.rims.net/Maiden.htm then scroll down and click on the April 5, 2008 link.

Terry


----------

